# Set up shot One



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my minimalist take on my Set up.

sorry its only a link to Flickr, but the reduction in image quality when uploading here is too much for me.

  

OE Lido by Dazzler83 AKA Pappa Snappa, on Flickr

Daz.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is Lido-licious!


----------

